# Surfing



## infilm (Sep 22, 2011)

I know that there isn't actual surfing in this image, I just like it and I can't think of anywhere else to post it.


----------



## sbtuner (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is a shot I took in Huntington Beach, Ca during a surf competition last weekend.










5DMKII TS-E-24 f5.6 1/2500


----------

